# Medicines Stop Working?



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I've been taking Prevacid for about 4 years and then all of a sudden it stops working and I have tummy aches from acid reflux. Anyone else have their meds stop working? Anyone know why?Prevacid was good to me and with no side effects. Tried Protonix and I have been so dizzy. I'm real sensitive to meds.Tania


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Did it stop working in mid-bottle or at the start of a new bottle? A new bottle could indicate a bum batch. Ask your doctor about increasing the dose.It could also be there is no new reflux but something else going on that needs further evaluation.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Good ideas Flux! I don't think it has anything to do with capsules in the bottle; also tried a higher dose. I'm on Zantac now and slightly better. Went for an upper GI and small bowel series this past week--should get the results soon.I have a good question for you---why do the techs use a pressure paddle at the end of the small bowel series. She pushed on my terminal ileum and it hurt. Doctor called hospital and said everything was normal. Man, it felt like she bruised me. I also have fibromyalgia so now I'm in a flare.Thanks for the post,Tania


----------

